# Satzkarpfenproblem



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

Hy ich war das Wochenende mal wieder auf Karpfen angeln. Ich hab ein kleinen Satzkarpfen gefangen und mehrere Bisse gehabt. In 2 Wochen wollen wir 1 Woche an den See fahren aber nun das Problem: In diesem See gibt es unmengen von Satzkarpfen. 
Ich angle in einer Tiefe von 1,50 m und kann mein Futter und mein Rig am Boden sehen aber wenn ich anfüttere ist nach einer halben Stunde das ganze Futter weggefressen. Welche Tipps habt ihr zum anfüttern und gegen die Satzkarpfen?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Große Biolies fischen, ich wüsste sonst nicht, was helfen könnte. Die sind genau so lästig wie Brassen.


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich weis und es können in diesem See nur Satzkarpfen sein denn es gibt dort kaum Weißfische und keine Brassen.


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Große Biolies fischen, ich wüsste sonst nicht, was helfen könnte. Die sind genau so lästig wie Brassen.


 
kleinere Karpfen empfindest Du als lästig?


----------



## mario10 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich würde große Boilies nehmen und ein paar meter neben dem Futterplatz fischen


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Carras, du gehst mir langsam auf die nerven, lass mich gefällixt zufrieden und zerlaber den Thread nicht schon wieder.

Aber damit du weiterhin labern kannst, ja ich empfinde Satzkaprfen als lästig.


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Naja die kleinen Karpfen sind ja auch lästig denn man will ja mal ein großen fangen. 

Und ein paar meter neben der stelle fischen geht auch schlecht denn der spot ist ziemlich klein und im schilf


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ist ja kein Problem wenn man die Satzkarpfen "umfischen will". Ein Rezept dazu hast Du ja erwähnt.

Ich als Karpfenangler habe aber ein Problem mit Leuten, die solche Fische offiziell als "lästig" bezeichnen. Macht immer einen guten Eindruck auf die andern Angler hier. Und hinterlässt ein entsprechendes, sich bestätigendes Bild, des "Carphunters". -> Nur auf der Jagd nach dem schnellen Big One.!?

Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Versuch einfach mal große Boilies, wie gesagt, was anderes zu finden wird recht schwierig.

Was für nen Big One alter?!
Ich fange genaus so gerne 15 Pfund fische wie 50 Pfund Fische, aber wat soll ich mit Satzeiern? Du gehst mir langsam mit deinen Moralpredichten auf die Nerven, und solche Sätze wie "Denk mal darüber nach" kann ich mir genügend von meiner Freundin oder Mutter anhören, dafür brauche ich keinen Ersatzjesus. Und jetzt zerlaber den Thread nicht mit deinen Moralappellen sondern hilf dem Threadstarter.


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Carras schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Problem wenn man die Satzkarpfen "umfischen will". Ein Rezept dazu hast Du ja erwähnt.
> 
> Ich als Karpfenangler habe aber ein Problem mit Leuten, die solche Fische offiziell als "lästig" bezeichnen. Macht immer einen guten Eindruck auf die andern Angler hier. Und hinterlässt ein entsprechendes, sich bestätigendes Bild, des "Carphunters". -> Nur auf der Jagd nach dem schnellen Big One.!?
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach.


 
Wenn man mal eine oder 2 Nächte fischen geht freu ich mich natürlich auch über kleine Karpfen aber wir wollen 1 Woche da will ich mal was größeres fangen als nur ein paar Satzer.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Die sind genau so lästig wie Brassen.




Du auch |uhoh: :vik:


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

@Eurocarper: Darfst Du sehen wie Du willst, nicht umsonst hast Du den letzten Beitrag auch grundlegend geändert, da stand nämlich was anderes drin.

Wir sind hier in einem Forum wo auch andere Angler (Hecht, Zander, Aal, Brandung, Forelle, usw.) unterwegs sind. Die lesen hier gerne auch mit.

Und ich halte es für nicht ganz unwichtig, daß Karpfenangler, die eh schon ein recht schlechtes Bild bei anderen Anglern haben, nicht noch weitere negativ (für andere) Eindrücke abgeben.

Wenn man alle Std. an die Ruten muss, weil ein Satzkarpfen beißt. Gut mag Nachts ggf. anstrengend sein. Wie man diese "umangelt" hast Du ja erwähnt, würde ich auch so versuchen.
Aber Fische als lästig zu bezeichnen,.....halte ich für falsch. Und da habe ich hier auch das Recht dies zu sagen.
Und wenn Du persönlich werden möchtest, bitte per PN.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich habe keinen Grund persönlich zu werden, aber deine ständigen Stechereien gehen mir gegen den Strich.

Mich interessieren die anderen Menschen nicht, wenn die ein Problem mit mir haben, dann sollen sie mir das bitte sagen, und dann kann man gerne diskutieren. Und hier erfolgt sowas per PN und nicht in Themen anderer Leute rumzudiskutieren.


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hast Du jetzt nicht ganz verstanden.

Es geht hier nicht um Dich als Person. 

Es geht hier darum daß In diesem Thread, Fische als "lästig" bezeichnet wurden, auch vom Themenstarter. Und dann kann ich da durchaus meine Meinung dazu schreiben, ohne daß das am Thema grundlegend vorbei ist.


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Grund persönlich zu werden, aber deine ständigen Stechereien gehen mir gegen den Strich.
> 
> ....


 

Dann spreche mich ganz normal an und nenn mich nicht Ersatzjesus oder Moralangler...oder sonst was


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hack doch nich auf dem einen Wort rum ich hab doch gesagt warum mich die kleinen Satzer nach ein paar Tagen nerven die fressen mein Futter so schnell weg das es nicht mal ne halbe Stunde da liegt.

Und außerdem hab ich auch gesagt das ich mich auch freue kleine Karpfen zu fangen nur nicht eine Woche lang jede Nacht|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Versuch einfach mal große Boilies, wie gesagt, was anderes zu finden wird recht schwierig.
> 
> Was für nen Big One alter?!
> Ich fange genaus so gerne 15 Pfund fische wie 50 Pfund Fische, aber wat soll ich mit Satzeiern? Du gehst mir langsam mit deinen Moralpredichten auf die Nerven, und solche Sätze wie "Denk mal darüber nach" kann ich mir genügend von meiner Freundin oder Mutter anhören, dafür brauche ich keinen Ersatzjesus. Und jetzt zerlaber den Thread nicht mit deinen Moralappellen sondern hilf dem Threadstarter.



Du bist scheinbar vollkommen beratungsresistent, oder ?

Deshalb mache ich das hier ausnahmsweise mal Öffentlich, vielleicht kapierst Du´s dann. 

Deine Art zu schreiben ist mehr als überheblich und kommt bei den anderen Usern gar nicht gut an. Sachlicher Kritik begegnest Du aggressiv und polemisch.

Ich schau mir das nicht mehr länger an. Beim nächsten Auftritt war es das für Dich hier im Board. 

Da alle persönlichen Ansprachen und Verwarnungen bei Dir nicht fruchten, sieh das hier als allerletzte Möglichkeit, zukünftig die Kurve zu kriegen.


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Könntet ihr euch vlt mit meiner Frage befassen:q


----------



## jochen1000 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ein gut gemeinter, aber oft überlesener Tipp. Große Boilies helfen nur bedingt. 
Etwas besser ist hart (aber ebenfalls nur bedingt)! Und zwar richtig hart. Kleine Karpfen verlieren relativ oft das Interesse an steinharten Murmeln. Anfangs werden sie sich noch dran versuchen, allerdings können Satzkarpfen die harten Köder noch nicht so gut zermahlen wie die grösseren Exemplare. 

Zudem ist es sinnvoller Plätze zu suchen, die eben nicht von Satzkarpfen häufig angeschwommen werden. Je größer und älter die Fische, so eher entwickeln sie die Neigung (ich schreibe bewusst Neigung - also kein "Muss"), sich an anderen, ruhigen Plätzen aufzuhalten. Diese Plätze ausfindig zu machen ist nicht so einfach, weil man machmal gut und gerne alles gelesene über die Platzwahl über den Haufen werfen kann. 

Hat man allerdings eine solche Stelle gefunden, wo würde ich empfehlen, mit einer passenden Menge der oben genannten Köder zu befüttern und konstant, aber gering unter Futter zu halten.
Das Problem an solchen Stellen ist die hohe Frustrationsrate. Warum liegt auf der Hand, wenig Aktion! Und so manch einer mag halt gerne viel Gepiepe!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Mirdin (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

moin moin,

*Danke *Ralley 24.
Endlich mal ein Moderator, der auch durch greift.
( es ist manchmal wirklich kaum zu ertragen was hier so geschrieben wird)

danke also noch einmal

Gruß

Mirdin


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Dann schmeiss mich doch raus aus diesem Kinderverein hier. 
Das ist mir dermaßen ********gal, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen.
Wenn man hier schon unrechtens Verwarnungen kassiert, sowas kann ich schonmal gar nicht leiden. 
Hier sind so dermaßen viele Kochtopfasis, die jedem Fisch vor den Kopf schlagen und dennoch zu blöde sind zum Angeln, tut mir wirklich leid, aber sowas brauche ich nicht. Aber wenn man hier mal den Mund aufmacht, dann wird man auch noch verwarnt.
Das Recht des Dummen zählt hier, und nichts anderes. 
Wenn man hier als Neuling mal Parole bietet ist man direkt der Dumme, was ist das denn hier bitte für ein Forum?
Damit kann man sich Sachen abwischen, wo die Sonne nicht scheint.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hi Barschkönig,

Sei mann froh das ein Mod hier nach dem Rechten schaut!!

Ansonsten kannste nicht viel mehr machen wie schon von anderen geschrieben. Der Versuch mit selektiven Ködern bringt sicher nicht den 100%igen Erfolg , aber es erleichtert die Sache einwenig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

@EC

Unbelehrbar.#d

Ich vermute fast, deinem Wunsch wird entsprochen . . .


#6#6#6


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hmm naja Platzwahl ist sone Sache. Also der See ist wie ne Badewanne aufgebaut und durch die flutung der Tagebaue in der nähe steigt das grundwasser mehr und mehr wir angeln hinter dem Schilf im flachen in kleinen einmündungen wo man mit dem boot reinfahren kann und dort sieht man am grund die fressspuren.

Info: Sonst ist der See 7-8meter tief


----------



## Mr. Gingles (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Dann schmeiss mich doch raus aus diesem Kinderverein hier.
> Das ist mir dermaßen ********gal, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen.
> Wenn man hier schon unrechtens Verwarnungen kassiert, sowas kann ich schonmal gar nicht leiden.
> Hier sind so dermaßen viele Kochtopfasis, die jedem Fisch vor den Kopf schlagen und dennoch zu blöde sind zum Angeln, tut mir wirklich leid, aber sowas brauche ich nicht. Aber wenn man hier mal den Mund aufmacht, dann wird man auch noch verwarnt.
> ...



DANN GEH DOCH KLEINER HOBBIT :c


----------



## Dirk170478 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Dann schmeiss mich doch raus aus diesem Kinderverein hier.
> Das ist mir dermaßen ********gal, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen.
> Wenn man hier schon unrechtens Verwarnungen kassiert, sowas kann ich schonmal gar nicht leiden.
> Hier sind so dermaßen viele Kochtopfasis, die jedem Fisch vor den Kopf schlagen und dennoch zu blöde sind zum Angeln, tut mir wirklich leid, aber sowas brauche ich nicht. Aber wenn man hier mal den Mund aufmacht, dann wird man auch noch verwarnt.
> ...




Da hat wohl jemand das "Björn-out-syndrom"!:q

Tschuldigung, mußte raus...

Mach et jut, dich braucht kein Mensch hier!

Gruß von einem Kochtopfangler


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @EC
> 
> Unbelehrbar.#d
> 
> ...




Yes !


----------



## jochen1000 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich bleib mal beim eigentlichen Thema, auch wenns langweilig ist!

Ich sag es ja - wenn du die "kleineren" Exemplare umangeln willst, ist halt arbeit angesagt. Sprich viel Zeit ohne Rute (allerhöchsten ne Lotrute), Köder oder ähnliches am See verbringen. 

Was du aber im Gepäck haben solltest sind Adleraugen, nen Ego und besonders Sitzfleisch aus Stahl, viiiiieeel Zeit, ne ordentliche Portion Motivation und zu guter Letzt - Glück. 
Aber:
a) könnte frustrierend sein
b) schockt möglicherweise nicht
c) die oben genannte Faktorenkombination ist gar nicht so gut berechenbar

Gruß


----------



## colognecarp (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

datt ging ja schnell :q


----------



## jochen1000 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

War ja auch die ein oder andere Beleidigung dabei!


----------



## colognecarp (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Mir wurde es aber auch zu viel mit dem, jetzt wird es hier mal was ruiger |bigeyes Einen ganzen Monat hat er hier durchgehalten


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Das Thema ist erledigt.

Ich würde mir für den Themenstarter wünschen, dass Ihr wieder zu seiner Frage zurück kommt. 

Danke !


----------



## Mirdin (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



colognecarp schrieb:


> datt ging ja schnell :q




*ist doch klasse !!!

Gruß Mirdin

( auch Kochtopfangler und Jäger)
*


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist erledigt.
> 
> Ich würde mir für den Themenstarter wünschen, dass Ihr wieder zu seiner Frage zurück kommt.
> 
> Danke !


 

:vik:


----------



## jochen1000 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich schreib mir hier nen Wolf und keiner hört zu...

Ich glaube ich baue jetzt in jede meiner Antworten "C&R", "Abhakmatte" oder vielleicht ein lustiges "Benthook" ein!


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Ich schreib mir hier nen Wolf und keiner hört zu...
> 
> Ich glaube ich baue jetzt in jede meiner Antworten "C&R", "Abhakmatte" oder vielleicht ein lustiges "Benthook" ein!


 
Ich les mir deine Tipps natürlich durch mal sehn ich werd das mal versuchen mit den harten boilies:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Aber ein weiteres Problem ist auch das die Karpfen in diesem See kaum auf Boilie beißen


----------



## Allex (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hi,

hast du in deinem Gewässer besondere Stellen, wie zum Beispiel Schilfgürtel?
Dann würde ich es dort mal mit Partikel-Ködern versuchen, wenn sie auf Boilies nicht beissen. Es gibt ja auch besonderes "Zeug", wie zum Beispiel "Riesenmaiskörner" oder Ähnliches.

Ansonsten kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen auch mal auf die kleineren Karpfen zu angeln, die machen an leichtem Gerät unglaublich viel Spaß und ein Gewässer an dem es keine Brassen gibt, dafür aber viele Satzkarpfen, wäre für mich persöhnlich ein Traumgewässer um mit einer Wineklpicker auf Karpfen zu angeln.

Versuchen kannst du es übrigens auch mit einfachen Ködern wie Maden oder Würmern,denn wenn du keine lästigen Weisfische hast,die den Karpfen das Futter streitig machen, ist es die die ideale Gelegenheit mal mit Klassikern zu angeln, und wer sagt denn das nicht auch mal ein großer Karpfen beisst?

Was ich auch noch empfehlen kann und was mir persöhnlich auch schon oft geholfen hat ist das Angeln mit dem Method Feeder, wenn dir das was sagt?

Das lockt auch eher die Großen an.

In diesem Sinne, 
Grüße Alex


----------



## Schleie! (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Na das ging ja schnell  Da is man mal in der Spätschicht, kommt heim und schon hat sich alles um 180° gedreht xD

Zurück zum Thema:

Die Karpfen beißen nicht auf Boilie? Glaub ich fast nicht. Die kennen ihn einfach noch nicht so gut. Du musst in diesem Fall einfach hartnäckig bleiben.

Das beste gegen Satzkarpfen ist, wenn du harte Köder fischst und auch nur damit fütterst. Kein Futter verwenden oder Partikel, das zieht alles kleine Karpfen.
Klappt bei uns in den Gewässern sehr gut, wobei ich selbst da auch manchmal Tage hab mit 3-4 Satzkarpfen 

Aber wie gesagt - große und harte Boilies füttern und damit auch fischen. Das ist so mit das effektivste, was du tun kannst, wenn du nur dicke willst 

Bei uns an einem See hieß es auch, dass man Karpfen nur mit Pellets fängt - und nicht mit Boilies. Es hat dann zwar etwas gedauert, bis ich den ersten auf Boilie erwischt hab, aber als ich den dreh raus hatte lief es auch an verschiedenen Stellen 

Das wichtigste ist, wenn du dicke Karpfen willst und Satzeier umfischen, du musst einfach Ausdauer zeigen und hartnäckig bleiben, auch wenn es mal 48h nicht klappt. Irgendwann kommt ein großer vorbei und nimmt deinen Köder, es ist wirklich so. Ausdauer ist da das a und o.


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Schilfgürtel sind da aber wie gesagt wir anglen hinter dem Schilf oder besser gesagt mitten drin denn dort sieht man am Grund die Fressstellen. Vor dem Schilf ist es sehr tief und die Karpfen ziehen eher im Schilf im Flachen lang

Ja könnte fast stimmen das die Karpfen die Boilies noch nicht kennen ab und zu beißt zwar ein Karpfen auf Boilie aber an Mais gehen sie eher ran. Aber guter Tip mit den harten Boilies, damit werd ichs versuchen


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Aber ein weiteres Problem ist auch das die Karpfen in diesem See kaum auf Boilie beißen




Hi,

jo das Problem haben wir an unserern 4 Seen auch, ohne anfüttern geht mit Murmeln nur ganz ganz selten was !


Darfst ja bestimmt auch mit 2 Ruten fischen dann würd ich eine Rute entweder mit Mais auslegen oder sonstige Partikel und auch nen Partikel Futterplatz anlegen und irgendwo 10-20m daneben nen Platz mit Murmeln, dann siehst ja gleich was Sache ist.




*Was sagen den die anderen zu Jochens Tipp mit den harten Murmeln funktioniert das wirklich (klar muss jeder selbst abwägen ob er Tagelang ohne Biss dahocken will...) ?


Wir haben heir nämlich in etwa das gleiche Problem wie TE, werden zwar auch mal 20-35PFünder gefangen aber nur ultra selten, aber 95% der Karpfenangler bei uns sind Kochtopfangler und habens eh nur auf die Satzis abgesehen.. von demher kann man da kaum was zu sagen - muss das jetzt selbst austesten.
*


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Jop ich kann mit 2 Ruten fischen in unserem See sind auch ziemlich viele Graser drin und ik denk ma Mais ist für die besser (vielleicht sind andere anderer Meinung)
wäre da nicht das problem mit den Satzis denn bei uns betreiben sehr viele karpfenangler C&R die die Satzis wieder zurücksetzen. Die einzigen die da was mitnehmen sind eigentlich nur unsere russischen Freunde.


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Naja tagelang ohne biss will ich auch nicht sitzen


----------



## Schleie! (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ja, das mit harten Boilies stimmt. Das machen wir bevorzugt im Frühjahr, und es klappt - so gut wie keine kleinen.

Also bei uns isses auch so. Du kannst füttern mit Mais und Partikel + Boilies, hast auf dem selben Futterplatz eine Rute mit Boilie und eine mit Mais. Mit Hartmais fängste da dann im 30min takt seine Satzkarpfen und Graser, und auf Boilie geht dann garnix.

Man muss eben abwägen, was man will. Ich fange eben wenn ich draußen bin lieber nur 1-2 Karpfen, dafür schöne große, als dass ich 10 kleine fange...

Und darin liegt auch das Geheimnis 
Für große Karpfen muss man eben Ausdauer zeigen und einiges investieren (Zeit und etwas Geld).

Und jetzt sagt bloß keiner "Son Gelaber, man fängt mit Mais und Partikeln ect. auch große Karpfen"
Ja, das stimmt auch!
Aber wenn man einen hohen Weißfisch- und Satzkarpfenbestand im Gewässer hat, dann muss man andere Köder und Methoden einsetzen.

Versuchs vor allen Dingen auch mal über Nacht. Bei uns geht die Beißzeit Abends um 23Uhr los und geht bis früh um 7Uhr.


----------



## Joschihika (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Angele mit grossen, harten Boilies, die sehr wenig Flavour haben, sondern von den Zutaten her schon einen guten Eigengeruch haben. Z.B. ne typische Satzkarpfenkugel war Top Secret. Beiss rein und Du schmeckst den bitteren Flavour. Sub Sonic baits oder Selfmade Baits z.B. haben Boilies komplett ohne Flavour.


----------



## barschkönig (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich werds versuchen:vik:

Ich hab mal noch ne frage in dem see ist auch alles voller Graser habt ihr Tipps wie ich schnell einen ran kriege?


----------



## Schleie! (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Da musste am besten mit Partikel und hartmais füttern  da stehn die drauf...


----------



## barschkönig (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

:qNaja aber da kommt wieder das problem mit den satzis


----------



## carphunter 95 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich hab das selbe Problem mit den Satzis. Wenn ich auf Graser fischen will und ne Rute mit na Maiskette auslege dauert es keine 5min dann hängt schon der erste Satzi, und wenn ich mit Schwimmbrot an der Oberfläche auf Graser fisch genau das selbe nur dass die Satzer da noch schneller drauf beißen.

Also immer schön Satzis fangen|supergri.

Übrigens wenn man mit na Winckelpickerrute auf Satzis fischt hat man mit Garantie nen riesen Fun. Ich hatte letztens zufällig nen 18 Pfünder auf na Winckelpickerrute mit feinem Zeug. Da hatte ich meinen Spaß ich sags euch:vik:

Gruß Carphunter 95


----------



## barschkönig (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich muss mal mit Feederrute dort probieren.:vik:

Ein anderes Problem ist das wenn man Pech hat die Satzis ein Weg ins Schilf finden und sich dort festrammeln weil wir ja mitten im Schilf angeln dann muss man jedes mal mit Boot raus.


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ach son kleinen Satzi kriegt man doch ohne Probleme ausm Schilf raus.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ach son kleinen Satzi kriegt man doch ohne Probleme ausm Schilf raus.



Hi,
wie denn wenn er 2 oder 3 mal um die Halme schwimmt ? 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



> Ach son kleinen Satzi kriegt man doch ohne Probleme ausm Schilf raus.



Denk ich doch auch. Problematisch wirds nur, wenn du 1m vor dem Schilf fischst und den dann noch erst 3meter laufen lässt  Aber is doch kein Problem, die Satzeier ziehn doch eh nich ab, bzw. das kannste ja ohne Probleme verhindern und härter rangehn mit der Bremse


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Denk ich doch auch.



Hi,
ich hätte von einem Profi wie du es bist auch nichts anderes erwartet :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hallo 

Vielleichtmal definieren was unter Satzer verstanden wird.
K1 oder K2 Oder K3 oder K?????


----------



## Schleie! (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Bei uns im Verein haben die Satzkarpfen zwischen 3 und 6 Pfund.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Nunja , solch 6Pfünder zieht mit 100gr Blei am Arsch auch schon mal los. Weicher Freilauf oder Bremse  , dazu ein paar Sekunden bis man an der Angel ist  - dann schaffen es die Burschen schon bis ins nächste Hindernis.


----------



## JerkerHH (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hi fuetter mit Kuerbiskernplatten an und fische mit 26 - 30 mm Boilies.


----------



## AltBierAngler (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

24er + murmeln als köder...die frage is auch sind überhaupt große drin???...


----------



## carphunter 95 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ja die Frage is berechtigt.

Sonst versuchs doch mal mit dem Snowman-Rig, funzt auch super um die kleineren fernzuhalten#6.

Gruß Carphunter95


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> 24er + murmeln als köder...die frage is auch sind überhaupt große drin???...


 
Ja auf jeden fall, es wurden schon Spiegler bis 50 pfund dort gefangen und denk ich mal wieder released dann müssten die da irgendwo vielleicht rumschwimmen:q

Und Satzer sind bei uns carps zwischen 40 und 50 cm und man ist immer erstaunt wieviel Kraft die kleinen aufbringen denn die müssen 5 meter schwimmen bis sie im schilf sind und das schaffen sie meist auch. Da steht ja nicht mal  nur Schilf da sind auch kleine Büume und Sträucher unter wasser wenn die da drin sind muss man immer mit dem boot raus|gr:


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hi,
bei uns haben die Satzkarpfen um die 5-6 Pfund .
Beim Anbiss rattern die ohne Probleme über 10 Meter Schnur von der Rolle und da ich genau zwischen Schilfgürtel und Seerosenfeld angele besteht immer die Gefahr das sie es bis ins Schilf schaffen.
Die bekommt man nicht so einfach da raus , mit Sicherheit nicht wenn sie sich 3 mal ums Schilf drehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Auf jeden fall sind die einmal drin dann wirds schwer sogar vom boot. Letztes Wochenende mussten wir einen von hand landen weil der sich so im strauch festgerammelt hat das keschern unmöglich war|uhoh:


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nunja , solch 6Pfünder zieht mit 100gr Blei am Arsch auch schon mal los. Weicher Freilauf oder Bremse  , dazu ein paar Sekunden bis man an der Angel ist  - dann schaffen es die Burschen schon bis ins nächste Hindernis.


Schon aber die dort raus zu bekommen ist ja kein Problem.Wenn man natürlich wie viele Anfänger den Fehler macht den Freilauf oder die Bremse zu lose einzustellen und ist nicht direkt bei den Ruten was man ja schon gewährleisten sollte wenn man an einem solchen Spot fischt ist es eigene blödheit wenn da son Satzi grossartig weit ins Schilf kommt und sich da total rumwickelt.Ich habe da nie Probleme mit.Fische in der Regel auch sehr Ufernah neben Seerosenfeldern riesen Schilf und Binsengürteln aber hab noch nie ein Fisch nicht aus dem Schilf oder den Seerosen bekommen auch wenn es ü30fund Fische warn und die dort frontal durchgejagt sind.Klar schlitzt dann natürlich mal einer aus aber sons echt nie Probs mit gehabt.


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie denn wenn er 2 oder 3 mal um die Halme schwimmt ?
> Gruß Udo


2 oder 3 Halme wie süß:q.Also wenn du dort dann den Fisch nicht rausbekommst machst du irgendwas falsch#c.Auch wenn da mal ein Fisch kurzzeitig hängt einfach Rute schön hoch immer gut Druck machen dann kommt der Fisch schon oder er schlitzt aus.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



fantazia schrieb:


> Rute schön hoch immer gut Druck machen dann kommt der Fisch schon oder er schlitzt aus.



Hi,
ist schon klar , aber als verantwortungsbewusster Angler möchte ich gerade dieses vermeiden.
Ausschlitzen ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck.
Gruß Udo


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden fall, es wurden schon Spiegler bis 50 pfund dort gefangen und denk ich mal wieder released dann müssten die da irgendwo vielleicht rumschwimmen:q
> 
> Und Satzer sind bei uns carps zwischen 40 und 50 cm und man ist immer erstaunt wieviel Kraft die kleinen aufbringen denn die müssen 5 meter schwimmen bis sie im schilf sind und das schaffen sie meist auch. Da steht ja nicht mal  nur Schilf da sind auch kleine Büume und Sträucher unter wasser wenn die da drin sind muss man immer mit dem boot raus|gr:


Bäume und Sträucher sind natürlich gefährlich aber nur das Schilf ansich sollte kein Problem sein bei solch kleinen Fischen.Einfach Bremse oder Freilauf mal härter stellen und schnell bei den Ruten sein und nicht zu lasch drillen.Son Satzi löst bei mir netmal einen Run aus meistens.Mach Freilauf oder Bremse mal fester sei schnell bei den Ruten drill nicht zu lasch dann wird zumindest das Schilf kein Problem mehr sein Sträucher oder Bäume sind natürlich fatal dann ist meist vorbei wenn er da erstmal drin ist.


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist schon klar , aber als verantwortungsbewusster Angler möchte ich gerade dieses vermeiden.
> Ausschlitzen ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck.
> Gruß Udo


Dann musst du solche Spots meiden was ja unmöglich ist quasi.Wie willst du verhindern das ein guter Karpfen dort reinflüchtet selbst wenn du weiter vom Schilf wegfischt?


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



fantazia schrieb:


> 2 oder 3 Halme wie süß:q..



Hi,
zudem bitte richtig lesen , ich schrieb nichts von 2 oder 3 Halmen , ich schrieb wenn der Karpfen 2 oder 3 mal um die Halme schwimmt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Naja hast schon recht das man sich beeilen muss aber wenn man 2 tage zelten fährt kann man ja nich den ganzen tag an den ruten sitzen.
Die Stelle ist sehr schwierig zu beschreiben ich weis nicht ob ihr euch das richtig vorstellen könnt wo ich angle:q
die stelle ist eine 5 mal 5 meter große frei fläche im schilf und büschen auf allen seiten ist schilf. Mit dem Boot muss man durch einen Eingang fahren der gerade mal so breit ist wie das boot und 5 meter davor steht nochmal abgestorbenes Schilf aus dem Wasser. Zudem steht Schilf da auch unter Wasser sehr breit.|uhoh:


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> zudem bitte richtig lesen , ich schrieb nichts von 2 oder 3 Halmen , ich schrieb wenn der Karpfen 2 oder 3 mal um die Halme schwimmt
> Gruß Udo


Wie soll er das schaffen wenn immer genug Druck vorhanden ist?Wenn man so Ufernah an Hindernissen fischt muss man halt direkt bei den Ruten sein und halt den Freilauf oder die Bremse nicht zu lasch eingestellt haben.Ist dann praktisch unmöglich das der überhaupt dazu kommt paar mal um die Halme zu schwimmen.Wie gesagt son Satzi löst bei mir so gut wie nie einen Run aus wenn allerhöchstens mal 1-2m und Schnur nehmen die im Drill bei mir eigentlich auch keine wenn ich mal so zurückblicke fang so selten Satzis|supergri.Aber wenn ein Satzi bei dir 10m Schnur nimmt bei einem Run würde ich den Freilauf mal fester stellen ist dann nämlich schon recht lose.


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Naja hast schon recht das man sich beeilen muss aber wenn man 2 tage zelten fährt kann man ja nich den ganzen tag an den ruten sitzen.
> Die Stelle ist sehr schwierig zu beschreiben ich weis nicht ob ihr euch das richtig vorstellen könnt wo ich angle:q
> die stelle ist eine 5 mal 5 meter große frei fläche im schilf und büschen auf allen seiten ist schilf. Mit dem Boot muss man durch einen Eingang fahren der gerade mal so breit ist wie das boot und 5 meter davor steht nochmal abgestorbenes Schilf aus dem Wasser. Zudem steht Schilf da auch unter Wasser sehr breit.|uhoh:


Auch wenn sich das blöd anhört dann muss man den Fischen zuliebe solche Spots halt meiden und mal paar Fische weniger fangen wenn man es nicht gewährleisten kann schnell genug bei den Ruten zu sein.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

nur da es manchmal gerade diese Stellen sind die Erfolg bringen....... da zB. andere Stellen überangelt sind....


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



fantazia schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich das blöd anhört dann muss man den Fischen zuliebe solche Spots halt meiden und mal paar Fische weniger fangen wenn man es nicht gewährleisten kann schnell genug bei den Ruten zu sein.



Vorher haben wir vor dem Schilf gefischt aber da war kaum was und auch die anderen Profis haben uns gesagt das es mitten im Schilf am besten ist.
Am letzten Wochenende hab ich es mit meiner Welsschnur versucht geflochten 38 kilo tragkraft das ging halbwegs hatte aber nur einen Kleinen den ich auch so rausgekriegt habe.


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> nur da es manchmal gerade diese Stellen sind die Erfolg bringen....... da zB. andere Stellen überangelt sind....



#6 Genau, an dieser Stelle angeln auch nur welche die ein Boot haben  und die Stelle ist wirklich zu gut um sie aufzugeben.


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> nur da es manchmal gerade diese Stellen sind die Erfolg bringen....... da zB. andere Stellen überangelt sind....


Da hast du natürlich recht.Aber wenn man an einem Spot fischt wo Schilf,Sträucher und Bäume sind dann am besten noch den Freilauf oder die Bremse lose eingestellt hat und ewig zu den Ruten braucht ist es klar das der da drin dann erstmal schön seine Runden schwimmt und dann fest sitzt.Und wenn man das direkt bei den Ruten sein nicht gewährleisten kann ist das halt der falsche Spot und macht kein sinn ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich stell die Bremse dort auch stark ein aber irgendwie schaffen sie es halt dann doch da ich ja den carp trotzdem durchs schilf ziehen muss und das ich gerade die enge stelle treffe ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig als direkt bei den Ruten zu sein bei einen Biss oder du wechselst den Spot.Oder du fischt so weiter und riskierst es das dir andauernd Fische abreißen was ja auch nicht sinn der Sache ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



fantazia schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht.Aber wenn man an einem Spot fischt wo Schilf,Sträucher und Bäume sind dann am besten noch den Freilauf oder die Bremse lose eingestellt hat und ewig zu den Ruten braucht ist es klar das der da drin dann erstmal schön seine Runden schwimmt und dann fest sitzt.Und wenn man das direkt bei den Ruten sein nicht gewährleisten kann ist das halt der falsche Spot und macht kein sinn ist zumindest meine Meinung.


 
Sage mal so. Das Material und die Herangehensweise sollte schon den Bedingungen angepasst sein. Geht das generell nicht , ja dann sollte man die Stelle nicht beangeln.....


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Eine Rute habe ich schon angepasst wie gesagt 38 kilo hauptschnur


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Eine Rute habe ich schon angepasst wie gesagt 38 kilo hauptschnur


Und das bringt?Wenn der Fisch erstmal im Strauch oder Baum hängt nützt dir selbst dein Abschleppseil nichts.Und nötig um genug Druck zu machen ist eine solche Schnur ganz sicher nicht erst recht nicht bei Satzis.Da wird dir wie gesagt wohl nur straffer Freilauf,direkt bei den Ruten sein und ein nicht zu lascher Drill was bringen.Schnur würde ich nichts ändern 0,30er eher 0,35er Mono sollte passen bevor die gesprengt wird vom Druck bricht die Rute.Stärkere Schnur oder Schlagschnur wegen Schilf halte ich für nicht nötig und wenn er im Holz oder Sträuchern ist nützt dir wie gesagt auch deine 38kg Schnur oder so nichts.


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Naja ich muss mal sehn.:vik:


----------



## fantazia (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Kannst ja mal ein Foto vom Spot hochladen können wir uns ein besseres Bild von der Situation machen.


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ja mach ich aber erst spätestens in 3 wochen:vik:


----------



## barschkönig (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Was meint ihr ist das Wetter gut für Karpfen nächste woche, ich meine das warme Wetter.


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Bist du verrückt? 38kg Schnur? willst du Haie fangen? Seh zu dass du die wieder runter tust und ne normale mono 0,30er drauf machst...geflochtene is außerdem auch tödlich, die schneidet sich ein wie ne säge in hindernisse und dann is feierabend. Zumal wenn du keine mono Schlagschnur damit fischst du wahrscheinlich viele Fische verlieren wirst, da keine Dehnung.

Also ich muss fantazia vollkommen zustimmen.
Wer an solchen Spots fischt, der muss auch dementsprechend dafür gerüstet sein, und nicht den Freilauf ganz weich machen und erstma 100m zu den Ruten laufen müssen bei einem Biss.
Jungs, man kann es schon so machen, dass der Fisch isn Hindernis kommt  Aber man kann es auch ganz leicht umgehen, vor allem bei solchen Satzkarpfen. Möchte mal behaupten, dass man Karpfen bis 10Pfund halten kann, ohne, dass er in so ein Hindernis rennt...

Und diese Aussage "lieber schwimmt der Karpfen ins Schilf, als dass er ausschlitzt" is nicht ganz nachzuvollziehen. lieber schlitzt der Fisch aus, als dass er im Schilf abreißt und dort qualvoll verendet, weil er nicht wegkommt und den haken nicht los bekommt. Is absolut nicht sinn der Sache, beides sollte nicht passieren! Aber lieber ausschlitzen, als ins Hinderniss...(Vorausgesetzt, man darf nicht mit dem Boot drauf)

Also wer solche Spots befischt sollte sichd arüber im klaren sein, was er da tut. Das ist alles nicht ganz ohne, und darüber sollten sich die Angler, die C&R betreiben auch erstmal Gedanken um den Fisch machen, was ist, wenn...

Das Wetter soll ja am Sonntag (??) Gewitter bringen und Montag-Dienstag regen. ich würde sagen, dass die Karpfen da bzw. kurz danach rennen werden  Und ausgerechnet die nächsten 2 Wochen werd ich nicht zum fischen kommen (son mist).


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Moin moin,



> .geflochtene is außerdem auch tödlich, die schneidet sich ein wie ne säge in hindernisse und dann is feierabend. Zumal wenn du keine mono Schlagschnur damit fischst du wahrscheinlich viele Fische verlieren wirst, da keine Dehnung.


Ich habe jetzt im 14. Jahr Geflecht auf meinen Rollen und kann diese Pauschalaussage nicht bestätigen. Gut ok , wer mit einer Rute wie nen Besenstiel angelt und Fehler in der Bremseinstellung macht wird warscheinlich das obengenannte Horrorzenario erleben. Wer aber sein Material und seine Technik anpasst wird die Vorteile von Geflecht schadlos umsetzen können.Es ist nunmal eine völlig andere Angellein als mit ner Mono.Dessen sollte man sich bewußt sein.

Allerdings halte ich  eine 38er für völlig übertrieben. Über eine 22er hinaus würde ich keine Empfehlung erstellen wollen.Wenn es auf Wurfweite ankommt könnte es je nach Quallität auch eine 16-18er sein.


----------



## barschkönig (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Bist du verrückt? 38kg Schnur? willst du Haie fangen? Seh zu dass du die wieder runter tust und ne normale mono 0,30er drauf machst...geflochtene is außerdem auch tödlich, die schneidet sich ein wie ne säge in hindernisse und dann is feierabend. Zumal wenn du keine mono Schlagschnur damit fischst du wahrscheinlich viele Fische verlieren wirst, da keine Dehnung.
> 
> Also ich muss fantazia vollkommen zustimmen.
> Wer an solchen Spots fischt, der muss auch dementsprechend dafür gerüstet sein, und nicht den Freilauf ganz weich machen und erstma 100m zu den Ruten laufen müssen bei einem Biss.
> ...


 
Ich hab ja diese Schnur auch nicht extra zum Karpfenangeln gekauft, ich habe sie immer für Wels verwendet und habe sie letzte Woche auch mal fürs Karpfenangeln verwendet und es hat mehr oder weniger geklappt ich musste nicht mehr mit dem boot raus als die montage hängen geblieben ist, einen kurzen ruck und sie war frei.
Dünnere geflochtene habe ich im Moment nicht da deswegen verwende ich auf einer Rute die 38 er.
Zu dem Ausschlitzen kann ich jetzt noch nicht viel sagen ich hatte letzte Woche ja erst einen Satzer damit gefangen.


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Moin Gunnar,

bist du dir sicher, dass er weiß, wie man damit umgeht? wo er noch nichtmal erfahrung mit größeren karpfen hat, soll er gleich mit Geflecht von 38kilo damit umgehen? also sorry, da versteh ich dich echt nicht, wie du das ihm empfehlen kannst...
Man soll es den NEinsteigern hier so leicht und effektiv wie möglich erklären/zeigen...

Desweiteren ist für seine Zwecke eine Geflochtene total unnütz. auf Entfernungen jenseits der 150meter-Marke ok, aber alles andere...wozu?

Deine geflochtene Schnur wird von jedem Fisch gesehen, die wird immer einen Schatten werfen. Auch, wenn du es fertig bringst, sie am Grund abzulegen - sie wird immer auffälliger sein als eine Monofile.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hallo Steffen,


Schleie! schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher, dass er weiß, wie man damit umgeht? wo er noch nichtmal erfahrung mit größeren karpfen hat, soll er gleich mit Geflecht von 38kilo damit umgehen? also sorry, da versteh ich dich echt nicht, wie du das ihm empfehlen kannst...
> Man soll es den NEinsteigern hier so leicht und effektiv wie möglich erklären/zeigen...


Oh , da hast du was falsch interpretiert. Ich habe lediglich auf deine Aussage geantwortet und allgemeines zur Nutzung von Geflecht geschrieben. Die 38er habe ich nebenbei als völlig übertreiben dargestellt.
Die Empfehlung der Schnurstärken bezieht auf allg Anwendungen nicht auf den speziellen Fall hier im Thread. Denn dies hätte ich explezit gesondert beschrieben.



Schleie! schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist für seine Zwecke eine Geflochtene total unnütz. auf Entfernungen jenseits der 150meter-Marke ok, aber alles andere...wozu?


Ünnütz würde ich so nicht sagen. Unnörtig trifft es eher. es geht auch ohne Geflecht . Die ist definitiv kein Muß!Geflecht richtig angewendet würde es aber auch damit klappen.
"alles andere- wo zu?" Da könnt ich ne Reihe an Möglichkeiten auflisten. Nur die haben jetzt hier mit dem Vorfall nichts unbedingt was zu tun. Nur so viel: Geflecht denkt Nutzungsbedingungen ab in denen Mono *nach meiner Ansicht* Nachteile aufweist. 


Schleie! schrieb:


> Deine geflochtene Schnur wird von jedem Fisch gesehen, die wird immer einen Schatten werfen. Auch, wenn du es fertig bringst, sie am Grund abzulegen - sie wird immer auffälliger sein als eine Monofile.


Bei klarem Wasser dürfte der Schatten der Mono genauso zusehen sein wie beim Geflecht....... 
Bei trüben Wasser ( was bei mir die Regel ist) spielt der Schatten wohl keine Rolle.
Das einzig nachteilige ist der wesentlich höhere Auftrieb. Das kann immer zu einer Scheuchwirkung führen. Dem wirke ich mit lead-core entgegen. Dazu hab ich außerdem die ersten 30m mit Knetblei eingerieben dadurch sinkt die Schnur schön nach unten.

Ingesamt auf die Jahre bezogen - wenn ich mal den Vergleich ziehe mit den Leuten mir denen ich regelmäßig unterwegs bin - liege ich beim Erfolg was Menge und Größe betrifft vorn. Liegts an der Schnur? Zufall oder Glück? Ist aber auch egal. Wenn das Geflecht so nachteilig wäre dürfte ich den Erfolg nicht haben den ich habe. Und die vielen anderen Geflechtnutzer ebenfalls nicht.

*Nach meiner Erfahrung* besteht absolut kein Grund Geflecht zu verteufeln <--- kein Vorwurf an dich!


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ich meinte auch nicht, dass es nicht geht  aber in seinem fall mit dem schilf ist die einfach tödlich, das habe ich auch so geschrieben.

das mit dem schatten sei dahingestellt, ich bin der meinung, dass auch in recht trüben wasser der schattenwurf sehr abschreckt. von unten sieht alles anders aus, also von oberhalb der wasserfläche.

mir wäre es auch zu riskant, da wir viele muscheln, scharfe kanten ect haben. da hat die mono klar den vorteil...

geschmackssache, jedoch finde ich mono wesentlich einfacher, billiger und flexibler.

in norwegen fische ich ja ebenfalls auf große entfernung mit geflochtener, sowie auch beim blinkern auf Pollak und co, aber ich verwende immer 1-2meter monofile Schnur vorgeschaltet, damit ich in der enddrillphase dann schön dehnugn hab. und ich bin bei weitem kein "Knüppelfischer", mein Gerät ist recht weich, da ich gern den fisch spüre, bei jeder bewegung.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Steffen , das mit dem tödlich kann ich nicht im geringsten bestätigen. Dafür hab ich schon zuviele Fische aus dem Schilf geholt.....

Der Schatten , nochmal ......... wenn das soooo schlimm wäre würde ich sicher die Auswirkungen bewerkt haben . Ich kann nur Vergleiche angeben und dort macht sich vom Schatten her nichts bemerkbar.

Abrieb , Muscheln Steine ......... da hast du sicher Recht- Glücklicherweise hab ich das Problem hier in meinen Gewässern nicht. Daher kann ich diesen Punkt vernachlässigen.

Die Mono als Pufferschnur........ auch hier hast du Recht. Allerdings habe ich ich hier sehr viel Krautreiche Gewässer. Dieses Kraut sammelt sich regelmäßig am Verbindungsknoten und verstopft im Drill den Spitzenring. Daher verzichte ich auf diesen Puffer. Bei der Nutzung von Mono verzichte ich dann gleichfalls auf die Schlagschnur - da gleiches Problem........

Das alles bezieht sich auf die Bedingungen der Gewässer die ich beangle. Daher bestehe ich nicht auf eine allgemeine Gültigkeit.
Wenn du andere Erfahrungen hast - andere Bedingungen , dann machts du sicher einiges anders ............ alles kein Problem...


----------



## barschkönig (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Moin Gunnar,
> 
> bist du dir sicher, dass er weiß, wie man damit umgeht? wo er noch nichtmal erfahrung mit größeren karpfen hat, soll er gleich mit Geflecht von 38kilo damit umgehen? also sorry, da versteh ich dich echt nicht, wie du das ihm empfehlen kannst...
> Man soll es den NEinsteigern hier so leicht und effektiv wie möglich erklären/zeigen...
> ...


 
Ich angle ja in 200 m entfernung auf der anderen Seite des Sees.
In dem See gibt es keine Muscheln oder anderes derartiges scharfes Zeug was der Schnur probleme bereiten könnte.

Und das die Schnur schatten wirft könnte höchstens in einer Vollmondnacht problematisch werden denn in dem See kann man es am Tag vergessen bei den Temperaturen sowieso.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Tja barschkönig da hat dir Schleie mal etwas erzählt:q so etwas hätt ich dir auch sagen können bis Montag ..

Anglerprofi99


----------



## barschkönig (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ja Marvin du bist ja ein wahrer "Profi":q:q:q


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

du oder was haha !!


----------



## barschkönig (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Jap :q:q:q:q


----------



## fantazia (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich angle ja in 200 m entfernung auf der anderen Seite des Sees.
> In dem See gibt es keine Muscheln oder anderes derartiges scharfes Zeug was der Schnur probleme bereiten könnte.
> 
> Und das die Schnur schatten wirft könnte höchstens in einer Vollmondnacht problematisch werden denn in dem See kann man es am Tag vergessen bei den Temperaturen sowieso.


Moin,

also wenn du in 200m Entfernung fischt direkt im Schilf wo Bäume und Sträucher sind brauchst du dich nicht wundern das die Fische immer hängen.Rate dir dringend den Spot zu wechseln oder vom Boot zu fischen alles andere ist nicht Waidgereicht und hat wenig sinn.Wie willst du da jemals einen guten Karpfen landen auf 200m Entfernung?Selbst wenn du vom Boot drillst bis du da angekommen bist kann der Karpfen doch machen was er will und du hast keine Chance da grossartig was gegen zu tun.Man muss nicht immer auf Zwang jeden Spot befischen manchmal sollte man den Fischen zuliebe solche Spots meiden siehst ja es klappt einfach nicht und ich halte es auch für nicht möglich einen solchen Spot aus der Entfernung sicher befischen zu können.Aber da man dort ja ein Boot haben darf spricht doch nix dagegen einfach von dem zu fischen oder?


Gruss Olli


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Mahlzeit,

Bei sehr vielen Gewässern hier ist das long-range also das Angeln auf größere Distanzen sehr erfolgreich.Nach dem Kauf eines Bootes , als mir diese Art des angeln möglich wurde konnte ich deutlich mehr und vorallem bessere Fische anlanden.Es werden schlicht und einfach Stellen erreicht die noch nicht überangelt sind.
Das Ablegen der Montagen vor diversen erfolgversprechenden "Hindernissen" wie Schilfkanten , Seerosenfelder oder umgestürtzte Bäume ist fast schon eine Stansdartsituartion.Das man immerwieder die Fische aus diesen Hindernissen heraus holen muß kommt logischerweise auch vor.
Allerdings ziehen die Fische sich nicht immer nach dem Biss sofort in Richtung Hinderniss zurück. Im Gegenteil meisten suchen sie die Fluch ins Freiwasser. Umgekehrt passiert es das wenn die Montagen im Freiwasser liegen die Fische in Richtung der Hindernisse flüchten.
Beim angelgen auf größere Entfehrnungen hat sich Geflecht stets gut bewährt. Nur damit ist es möglich auf dieser Entfehrnung überhaupt direkten Kontak zu halten und dem Fisch dorthin zu dirigieren wo man ihn haben möchte. Bei einer Mono mag die Rute zwar krumm sein , aber wo sich der Fisch grade befindet weiß der Angler nie.
Liegt dann nun die Montage direkt vor einem Hindernis sollt der freilauf bzw. die Bremse entsprechen weit zu sein. Der Fisch zieht dann automatisch nach recht oder links bzw. , es kommt einem entgegen. Das in so einem Fall die Ruten und die Rutenhalter entsprechen gesichert werden o. sicher stehen sollte logisch sein.
Die Montagn auf 200m auszulegen ist bekanntlich mit Aufwand verbunden. Wenn dann einem Weißfisch und Satzer das Leben schwermachen sollte man seine Köder und Futterstrategie gründlich überdenken. Wer dann zB Mais nutzt wird sicher nicht zur Ruhe kommen und schnell gefrußtet sein.
Der mensch ist bkanntlich von Natur aus faul - wenn mich zusehr das Kleinvieh ärgert werde ich sicher nicht alle halbe Stunde die Montagen rausschleppen. Dann such ich mir lieber ne Stelle an der das nicht nötig ist. Wenn dort dann die Kleinen regelmäßig an den Haken gehen ist es dann für mich nur halb so schlimm - denn die großen kommen irgentwann . Das ist für mich die bessere Lösung als nur mit Boilie zu füttern bzw. größere Bolies als Köder zu nutzen.
Aber das ist nun wieder reine Ansichts oder Geschmackssache....


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Bei sehr vielen Gewässern hier ist das long-range also das Angeln auf größere Distanzen sehr erfolgreich.Nach dem Kauf eines Bootes , als mir diese Art des angeln möglich wurde konnte ich deutlich mehr und vorallem bessere Fische anlanden.Es werden schlicht und einfach Stellen erreicht die noch nicht überangelt sind.
> Das Ablegen der Montagen vor diversen erfolgversprechenden "Hindernissen" wie Schilfkanten , Seerosenfelder oder umgestürtzte Bäume ist fast schon eine Stansdartsituartion.Das man immerwieder die Fische aus diesen Hindernissen heraus holen muß kommt logischerweise auch vor.
> ...



Das nenn ich mal einen feinen text !! Gut gemacht #6

Anglerprofi99


----------



## barschkönig (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Bei sehr vielen Gewässern hier ist das long-range also das Angeln auf größere Distanzen sehr erfolgreich.Nach dem Kauf eines Bootes , als mir diese Art des angeln möglich wurde konnte ich deutlich mehr und vorallem bessere Fische anlanden.Es werden schlicht und einfach Stellen erreicht die noch nicht überangelt sind.
> Das Ablegen der Montagen vor diversen erfolgversprechenden "Hindernissen" wie Schilfkanten , Seerosenfelder oder umgestürtzte Bäume ist fast schon eine Stansdartsituartion.Das man immerwieder die Fische aus diesen Hindernissen heraus holen muß kommt logischerweise auch vor.
> ...


 

Gute Antwort danke:vik::vik::vik:

So, alles eingepackt morgen gehts los ich hoffe ich sitzt nicht umsonst da


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Toni??
Das kann was werden|supergri

Aber wir werden fangen


----------



## carphunter 95 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Na dann Petri Heil!!!!!


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

So, bin wieder zurück von der Session:
insgesamt hatten wir zu 4. 3 Graser und 9 Spiegler

Ich hatte 4 Spiegler waren aber nicht so groß, die Graser waren 74cm bei 16 pfund, 81cm bei 18 pfund und 90 cm bei 20 pfund.
Insgesamt eine gute Session:vik:

Kurzer Bericht:

Am 8.7. um 8:00 uhr gings los zum Baggersee. Alles war eingepackt und startklar, um ca 8.30 kamen wir an und packten aus. Als alles soweit stand und das Boot aufgeblasen war sahen wir uns unsere Spots an die wir uns in vergangenen Sessions schon ausgesucht hatten, wie im Thread schon erwähnt zwischen Schilf und geäst auf Fressspuren. 

Als wir unsere Ruten ausbrachten war alles perfekt und ca eine halbe Stunde später der erste Vollrun bei einem Kumpel wir sahen auf der Mitte des Sees gerade einen Haubentaucher aufspringen und dachten uns er wär reingeschwommen also fuhren wir ohne Kescher raus zum Spot weil die Rute fest hing, als wir da waren nahm ich die Schnur in die Hand um die Montage aus dem Schilf zu ziehen und dann geschah es ein riesiger Schwall zog unter dem Boot lang und riss mir die Schnur aus der Hand, ich rief nur noch: Graser. Ohne Kescher hatten wir den ca 18 pfund schweren Graser im freien und zogen ihn hinter dem Boot hinterher bis zum Ufer dort stand dann schon ein anderer Kumpel mit dem Kescher bereit und nach ein paar wenigen fluchten war es geschafft und der Graser war im Kescher, Was für ein Auftakt in die Session. Wir machten noch Fotos wogen und messten ihn und schon verschwand er wieder in seinem Element. 

Am Abend kam an der selben Rute noch ein Spiegler dazu und der Erste Tag war geschafft. Freitag und Samstag vergingen bei 35 grad ohne Fisch aber mit Bissen. Wir gingen ab und zu Baden und regten uns über die Badegäste auf die in die Schnur geschwommen waren. Am Abend bissen bei Kumpels noch 2 Satzer. Ich war bislang noch ohne Fisch und begann so langsam zu verzweifeln. 

Am Sonntag änderte sich dies. Wir schafften unsere Ruten für den Tag aus und ich fütterte einfach mit gegärtem Weizen an. Am Tag beißt es an diesem See eigentlich nicht und wir waren auch nicht darauf vorbereitet aber Mittag um 12:00 bei 35 grad ein Vollrun auf meiner Rute, ich stürmte hin und schlug an ich hatte ihn kurz dran aber er schlitzte aus. Der haken saß wohl nicht richtig aber dieses Problem kam 2 Tage später noch ein mal. Ich hätte ausrasten können weil ich wusste das es ein Graser war. Naja, was soll man machen. 

Am Abend schafften wir unsere Ruten wie gewohnt raus. Als alles fertig war gingen ein kumpel und ich zu den anderen vom Team die etwas weiter abseits saßen. Wir waren nur 5 Minuten drüben und schon sah ich beim zurückkommen das meine Schnur voll gespannt war und ich erschrak als ich sah das ich meine Funkbox aus hatte. Naja ich schlug an und es hing fest wir fuhren raus und sahen uns das Desaster an: Der Karpfen war mit meiner Montage durch 2 Sträucher gezogen. Ich fasste mir nur an den Kopf und dachte wieder an meine eigene Dummheit, also nahm ich die Schnur in die Hand und Zog: Fest. Ein Kumpel sah dann 5 Meter weiter das Schilf wackeln und wir fuhren hin und da sah ich den 60 cm Spiegler am Grund er kam kein Zentimeter mehr weiter, ich nahm den Kescher und hielt ihn vor dem Karpfen, mit der anderen Hand nahm ich ein Paddel und schob ihn in den Kescher mein erster Karpfen der Session war gelandet auf eine sehr komische Art. 

Es war bereits 20:00 uhr als die Rute wieder am Spot war. In der restlichen Nacht war nur noch ein Satzer bei mir drin. Die Nacht von Montag zu Dienstag verlief nur mit 2 Bissen. Aber die Nacht von Dienstag zu Mittwoch hatte es in sich. Der Dienstag war kühler und bewölkter als die anderen Tage und es war auch Gewitter angesagt ein Wetterwechsel kündigte sich an. Um ca 19:00 ging es los, ich war 10 meter von meinen Ruten entfernt als auf einmal die eine losging. Dieser Biss war so doll das mein ganzes Rod Pod gewackelt hatte obwohl es sehr sicher ist. Ich rannte hin und schlug an: und zu meinem Pech wieder mal saß der Haken nicht und ich riss ihn wieder raus. Ich war so genervt. Wir brachten die Rute wieder raus und nicht mal eine viertel Stunde später wieder ein Biss diesmal Saß er ein Spiegler wie sich rausstellte. Wieder das Spiel von vorne Die Rute neu rausgebracht und wieder 20 minuten später: Biss. Wieder ein Spiegler 10 pfund naja. Der nächste Biss kam um 1:00 Nachts, ein Vollrun diesmal saß er wir fuhren raus weil er fest hing. Ich nahm draußen wieder die Schnur in die Hand und zog er war frei und so schnell wie der Blitz zog er los. Mein Kumpel konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren, da war der Graser auch schon ab: Haken aufgebogen. Meine Nerven waren am Ende. 

Um 2:00 uhr zog von meinem Kumpel die Rute 2 mal er schlug an und wir dachten ein Spiegler, als wir rausfuhren und der Fisch frei war änderte sich das schnell ein 90 cm und ca 20 pfund schwerer Graser zog unser Boot ca 20 meter, aber diesmal hatten wir einen Kescher mit nach ein paar fluchten war er im Kescher. 
Am nächsten Morgen Biss dann noch ein 74 cm Graser bei einem anderen Kumpel und in der kommenden Nacht war dann nichts mehr. Am Donnerstagmorgen bauten wir ab.


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ist mir mein erster Bericht gut gelungen?;+


----------



## dodo12 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Lässt sich gut und spanend lesen! Aber die Fotos fehlen noch!


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

So, 2 Bilder erstma


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



> Ist mir mein erster Bericht gut gelungen?;+


Ok , wer so fragt , bekommt auch eine Antwort.

Inhaltlich kann ich noch nichts sagen da ich den Leseversuch abgebrochen habe.
Der schlechte Satzbau + fehlende Staffelung u. Absätze machen mir das lesen zur Qual. Ich hab aufgegeben.Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!

Du hast dir sicher viel Mühe gegeben. Da zieh ich den Hut. Nur gestalte den Text so das er sich leicht und flüssig liest.
Dann gibts sicher nichts mehr zu meckern.......

Achja , 
schöne Fische ---> mein Glückwunsch!!


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ok werd ich beachten:vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Aber nicht erst beim nächsten Mal.
Mach den Bericht hier mal richtig fertig. Ich möcht den gern zu ende lesen....


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Jetzt Besser


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Na das sieht doch schon wesentlich besser aus. Jetzt hab ich sogar bis zum Schluß lesen können. LooL Sind zwar immer noche einige megalange Sätze drinn .......... aber sonst....... geht doch!!


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Ok jut:m


----------



## Brummel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Hallo barschkönig (oder jetzt Karpfenkönig?)|wavey:,

erstmal Petri zu den letzten Endes doch recht ansehnlichen Fängen#6, ihr habt einige schöne Tage am Wasser verbracht und ganz gut gefangen, was will man mehr?:q
Und bei jedem Angeln lernt man irgendwas dazu was man beim nächsten Mal besser machen könnte, das geht den "Alten" genau so:q.
Dein Bericht ist schon ganz spannend wenn man sich in die Situation reinversetzt hat, aber alles kann man verbessern, der nächste wird bestimmt noch etwas fesselnder#6.

Gruß und Petri für die nächsten Angeltage#:


----------



## barschkönig (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Petri Dank

Naja, in 3 Wochen gehts wieder dort hin, mal sehen was sich dann tut.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ist mir mein erster Bericht gut gelungen?;+



Ahh da bin ich ganz rechts :q


----------



## barschkönig (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

O O wenn ich jetzt noch angeln wäre unwetterwarnung bei uns


----------



## barschkönig (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Satzkarpfenproblem*

Sonntag gehts wieder los, aber nicht an das gleiche Gewässer sondern an eine Talsperre mal sehen was sich tut.:vik::vik::vik:


----------

